# Seeing Red!!



## UpperTxFishing (Aug 8, 2018)

The last week has seen some excellent fishing as well as some days where we just flat out had to work for em on over time hours.Wading west Galveston bay with live bait or lures both seem to produce steady boxes of solid fish no matter what shorline of the bay you hop overboard on.However the bite in the upper reaches of Galveston bay has been hit or miss while staying in the boat.One day you will sit on them first stop and other days you may have to move 6-8 times just to yield 12 or so keeper trout.Seems deeper shell and structure is holding the most fish as is expected in these warm months when the water temps rise.Out of the boat we have been fishing live shrimp about 3-4 ft deep under a popping cork as well as throwing Down south plastics in Glow and spicy pumpkin.As far as wading we have been throwing live croakers on our bait trips and Tops early on our lure trips switching to soft plastics as the sun heats us up.Wading we have generally been starting out shin -knee deep and transitioning out to drops in 3-5 feet of water.Last week I took some me time to fish the Castaway cup hourly tourney and was lucky enough to win a 1st ,2nd and 2nd for 3 hours in the red division.
Yesterday was an off day and we did a little scouting.Nothing like hopping out and wading thru solid top water reds for 3 hours straight.We even kept a few for the grill.Sorry for the long post but being my first I wanted to give more than a hi my name is for my first report.The bay is loaded with bait and I'm sure this fall is gonna be phenomenal as far as the numbers and size of fish we catch.Dont hesitate to call or message us if you have any questions.I look forward to reporting on here more frequently as the years progress.Thanks in advance.
Capt David Parker
View attachment 4341323


Www.uppertxfishing.com


----------



## UpperTxFishing (Aug 8, 2018)

More pics


----------



## jeffreythegiraffe (Feb 9, 2016)

Nice report and thanks for all of the pictures!


----------

